# Where have you lot been?



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

Managed to find you again at last

I see the usual suspects are on form as ever ;D

Have I missed much? ???


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

You've missed everything...

But more to the point. we've missed you 

Welcome back!


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

cheers Tim ... reaches for hankie :-[

What have you done to your car??? I can't quite see teh detail but it looks ... erm ... a bit different


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Better than your silver foil grill, added audi rings and lovely key scratch 

Nah thats not actually my car......


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

Yep I definately can' t argue with that ;D ~ almost as nice as yellow callipers eh


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I missed you at the annual meet. They had to get some one in a camo outfit to direct traffic!  ;D


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> Managed to find you again at last
> 
> I see the usual suspects are on form as ever Â ;D
> 
> Have I missed much? Â ???


Hi Phil, where's you bin?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I've been in Devon chasing Scoobys around!!! ;D

Good to see you back Phil. Nice to have some 'old forum' blood about. 

Cheers
Vek


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

Hi Mike / Kev

Been doing this and that Mike, but mainly that 

Kev I'll keep my eyes peeled just in case, LOL ;D So if you really were in Devon what's your excuse for not popping by for a cuppa or summat?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Greetings Phil........any chance of you buying another TT ? ;D


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

Hi there!

Regret not, TT isn't really the car for this 'rural' region, hence P1 beckons ... ;D


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

Couldn help but notice other regular posters who haven't been around for a while eg

MarkIV Golf 
Julian Blowseed

dah de dah de dah ...

What's the score with them then?

Who else has 'dissapeared'?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

What about old Vek Powell, he was funny sometimes. Not sure what happened to him ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> What about old Vek Powell, he was funny sometimes. Not sure what happened to him ;D


Please god, no.


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Good to see you on here Phil. I haven't been around here much either. Just the occasional postings.

(I didn't even make it to the annual meet in the end even though I had tickets. Doh!)

We will be in Devon in a month or two and will definitely call to try and meet up. Hope all is well.

I'll give you a call anyway soon.


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

Hi Giles

Definately on that one!

Might even take you out in the blue monster 

Cheers


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Nice one.

We might have to come down in the new S4 Avant! (The other blue monster!)


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

look forward to it!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I've been in Devon chasing Scoobys around!!! Â ;D
> 
> Good to see you back Phil. Nice to have some 'old forum' blood about.
> 
> ...


On first glimpse I thought Kev had posted ' in Devon chasing *schoolboys* around.. 

Must get my eyes checked.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> On first glimpse I thought Kev had posted ' in Devon chasing *schoolboys* around..
> 
> Must get my eyes checked.


Nope I think you were right the first time! Â


----------

